# Horse Color and Genetics Quiz Game



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Name the type of marking or Pinto gene. On the pinto genes I want you to name the main gene causing the white pattern. Some may have multiple just aim for the big one 

16. What are the dark spots on this Palomino?









17. What are the dark spots on Foxy’s white stockings?









18. What are these white spots called?









19. What caused these white spots?









Pinto genes just aim for the main white pattern you see I tried to get pretty easy examples but those of you who are more advanced can name other white patterns if you see them ☺. Tobiano, Frame, Sabino, Splash. 

20.









21.









22.









23. What is causing the roan looking pattern?









24. This horse has multiple patterns name them all!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

This ought to be a good boredom killer for you guys !!!!!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

geez wish i had my computer! My phone wont load all of them, grr! oh well ill just read everyones answers and picture the pretty ponies lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh boy, why not? I'll make a fool of myself.

1.	Cremello? I think that’s 2 creams on a chestnut right?
2.	I know that’s your guy whose a max sabino XD I forget if you ever figured out his base, didn’t you mention he had red ticking?
3.	I would say a gray
4.	Perlino? That’s 2 cream on a bay (or any agouti) right? I always get those confused
5.	Either a Dom. White or another Max Sabino.
6.	The eyes look green, so probably a Gold Champagne? Which is Chestnut + Champagne
7.	Looks like another type of champagne, maybe gold again?
8.	Again (can you tell I Suck at Champagnes?) a champagne, I honestly forget the proper name for it, It looks familiar though.
9.	Silver Bay? Silver + bay
10.	Silver Dapple? Silver + black right?
11.	That’s not a chocolate palomino is it?
12.	Looks familiar, I feel like he's been on here before, I forget it but I suspect that’s a trick one 
13.	Grullo/a? Dun + Black
14.	I would at first say some sort of seal brown with roan, but it could be either a varnish or gray
15.	Blue Roan : Black + Roan
16.	Bend or Spots I think?
17.	Ermine or ink spots, since she appear to be a tobiano.
18.	Um, Birdcatcher spots. Looks to be fungal cause by its placement but that’s a wild guess.
19.	That one is fungal. I have hear that horses info before.
20.	Frame
21.	Tobiano
22.	Splash
23.	Sabino
24.	Tobiano, Frame & Sabino!

whew!


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I am challenged at these things...but #10 is a Big Chex To Cash baby;D


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

1 - Cremello. Even colour distribution all over, pale eyes, pink skin with no freckling.

2 - max sabino. May have seen this horse around a bit 

3 - grey, Dark skin under white hair, always going to be grey.

4 - perlino. Can see the darker tone to the mane and tail, and darker points of the legs. Skin is pink, eyes are blue.

5 - another max sabino.

6 - gold champagne. Often mistaken for palomino, can see the pink freckled skin on the muzzle that is the way to tell it is not palomino.

7 - hard to tell from this picture, I think palomino. Skin looks too dark to be champagne.

8 - amber champagne. Can see the somewhat darker points caused by it being a dilution of bay, including the darker mane and tail.

9 - silver bay. Can see the chocolate tone to the legs as well as the pale mane and tail.

10 - dark palomino. The hint is the coronets being so pale.

11 - silver black, or silver dapple, or taffy. 

12 - chestnut. Can see the way the pasterns and coronets are paler than the rest of the leg.

13 - grullo. Dun factor all there, definitely a black base.

14 - grey. You can see the ticking through the coat, common as a starting point for the lightning process. As well as that, the face shows the goggle effect.

15 - black based roan. Can see the solid legs and head, and some corn marks to further confirm it is roan and not grey.

16 - bend or spots. Also called grease spots.

17 - could be called ermines, ink spots would be more correct IMO as ermines imply it is on the coronet band.

18 - they could be birdcatcher spots, but I would say fungal scarring. It is unusual for so many birdcatchers to be in the same area.

19 - this guy is scarred by a fungas.

20 - frame is the main pattern. Also see splash in there. Frame is causing the white to go horizontal along the body and face. Splash is causing the somewhat regular edge to the leg markings, and the face white to slip off to one side.

21 - Tobiano, and possibly frame I think. The white crosses the back, a typical tobiano trait, as well as the high whites on the legs. However, with this much white I would expect the white to join leg to body white far more than it has. As well as that, the body white is missing the typical "circle" pattern of tobiano.

22 - splash. This guy is the poster child lol.

23 - sabino. Messy, messy sabino.

24 - tobiano, sabino and frame. White crosses the back and is high on the legs, showing tobiano. The white is very messy, a sabino indicator. And it has spread above the eyes, and under the jaw, as you would expect with frame. Also the eyes appear blue, and since the horse doesn't appear to be splash, frame is the only other explanation.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

great post! I got most of the first set right (using Chiilaa's answers as the answer key lol), didn't even attempt the pintos.

Horse # 22 is IN-CRED-IBLE! what wicked colouring


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

neat post. the only odd color missed was chimera .


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

stevenson said:


> neat post. the only odd color missed was chimera .


I thought about it but it's so obvious I said nah! There was even more cool color horses I wanted to do but it was already getting kinda long.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Chiilaa got everything right! And number 7 is my palomino mare Joy she has cool amber eyes like a champagne but her skin is grey  I put that there to be confusing lol.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

1.	cremello (chestnut + 2 cream genes)
2.	Max sabino
3.	Grey
4.	champagne or golden champagne
5.	max sabino
6.	Champagne
7.	I’m guessing buckskin (bay + cream gene)
8.	Golden champagne
9.	silver bay (bay with silver gene)
10.	sooty palomino (chestnut + cream + sooty gene)
11.	another sooty palomino
12.	liver chestnut I believe
13.	grulla (black dun)
14.	grey or blue roan
15.	blue roan

1.bend or spots
2. pinto
3. birdcatcher spots
4. I believe that’s actually caused by moss or moss mold..

paint stuff:
1.	frame overo
2.	tobiano
3.	possibly tovero
4.	overo with sabino I believe
5.	tobiano with sabino I believe


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

**fungal, not moss lol


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Check your answers against Chiilaa Nokotaheaven .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha yeah i realized after i posted sorry


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol nothing to apologize about I wanted you to place I was just saying chiilaa's has all the right answers 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

lol ah okay


----------

